# I need help with a breed



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

I just bought this rooster at a auction and i got a show hen with him and i believe he is one to but im not sure on the breed, help me


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't have an answer for you but he is just beautiful! What a mix of colors & patterns! She's a cutie too. Going to be a very pretty girl. How old are they?


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

i dont know i got them at a auction yesterday


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm thinking old english game birds, though I wouldn't know the color pattern.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Okay, using the door hinge as a reference for size, scratch the OEGB (too large). Honestly, he looks alot like a phoenix cross I once had. The hen also phoenix or a phoenix cross.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

And the length of the spurs look to be born possibly early this spring. Tailfeathers are beautiful, almost like a Japanese.


----------



## Marengoite (Jul 11, 2012)

They look similar to a Cream Legbar http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/CGA/Auto/BRKAutosex.html so it's possible this is a Leghorn x Barred Rock. That's how the Cream Legbar was developed. They do appear to have a nice crele color patter. It will be intersting to see if they breed true. This may be one of the auto-sexing breeds meaning that you can tell the sex of the chicks at hatch. The males will likely have a white spot on their heads and the females will have a chipmunk stripe pattern, if they are.


----------



## mcderry1967 (Oct 14, 2012)

He sure is pretty. Reminds me of a friends Olde Game Birds.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

MrsRoeder2011 said:


> I just bought this rooster at a auction and i got a show hen with him and i believe he is one to but im not sure on the breed, help me


Look like "game fowl" to me, or at least a game fowl cross of sorts.....does the rooster get along with other males or does he just want to fight??? be careful because if he is "game" he might kill other males!!!


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

he's the only rooster in my flock and yes if there was a nother rooster he would fight


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

Can anyone tell what breed he is pleases I got him for free


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks like a "game"....go do a google search on "brassy back gamefowl" and look at those images?!?!


----------



## carolyn28 (Sep 21, 2012)

he is either an old english gamebird or a japanese mix(my hunch)


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok thank u


----------

